# Beef and Weather



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The summer is at the half way point an this central plains economist opines about profitability and herd expansion possibilities.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/livestock/cattle-ftunes-hinge-on-wear-economist_3-ar32604


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I elected to expand over the winter. Not than my numbers will ever be enough to have an impact other than to myself.

It looks like cattle prices will be good this Fall. Affordable corn and small numbers of cattle should make growing cattle worth while. I have over 40 calves on the ground now, and counting.

I did not plan for summer calves. I decided to relabel them "early Fall" calves.

Began creep feeding calves this year. That has been an eye opener.

Deciding to increase the herd size and feed more of our hay, verses selling as much hay, has put more eggs in the cattle basket.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

So has the creep feed be an eye opener in a positive or negative way?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> So has the creep feed be an eye opener in a positive or negative way?


Expense is the biggest adjustment.

We have always fed a little now and then to keep them coming up when called. We have also fed free choice when we fattened to eat.

I am creep feeding the calves for two reasons.

One is to put less pull on the momma cows.

The other reason is to have them big (not rolling fat) when they are sold this fall. The calves are gaining very well. I just had to adjust to buying a ton of feed per week, which is not not a lot compared to the number of calves. The smaller calves have not ventured in yet, probably @ 20 are regulars.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

What kind of feed are you using? I tried creep but just didn't seem to add up. Do you do the implants? What kind of cows?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> What kind of feed are you using? I tried creep but just didn't seem to add up. Do you do the implants? What kind of cows?


I am feeding a regular cow blend. Corn gluten and soy hulls, 50-50 blend. $230 per ton.

The cows are mostly angus and angus/brangus cross. A few Charolais cross cows. We do not implant. We do vaccinate and deworm.

The creep is to supplement the grass and momma's milk. I will have a better handle on the economics once they sell. I am shooting for top dollar. I may go back to momma and grass next year if I do not see a noticeable difference in what these calves bring compared to how others sell the same day.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

10-4 sounds good, when do you plan to sell I look forward to hearing your results!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> 10-4 sounds good, when do you plan to sell I look forward to hearing your results!


When to sell is still undecided. I originally intended to sell just prior to the Fall rush.

I had also intended to have the calves weaned for 90 days before selling, as that is what the buyers have told me will bring the most money. (At 90 days the calves have developed their own immunities)

I have to decide whether to keep the calves on into late Fall / early Winter or sell them off the momma. The calves are doing so well now that I have decided not to wean for a while.

I am a little apprehensive about which route to take. Cash flow may suggest I sell some early and fund weaning the others.

This is the first year I a have separate account for the farm.

Thank you for showing an interest.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried the 90 day weaning and with my results I noticed that the first month the calves lose weight due to stress and then they tend to gain most of that weight back in the second month and part of the third. I guess if you could get a higher dollar per pound with them being weaned and also gain a few pounds on those last couple weeks you might make more. When I did this with 25 calves my profit was practically the same as if I would have just sold them off mommas once I factored in feed costs. It didn't help that feed was really high that year either I'm sure. I'm definately interested though with how you do. I started with 8 brood cows when I was in high school in 2008 and now I have 80 cows and I'm fixn to graduate from Auburn. I like to believe I got where I am by listening and learning from others as well as some of my own "experiments" if you will.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sold some calves that were weaned 90 days this past Spring and did well. I was not creep feeding then and had a noticable drop in weight from the stress of weaning. They gained it back on grass.

The ones I fence weaned did not drop as much weight. Seemed the mommas were more attached than the calves.

I am strictly fence weaning now. With the calves on feed I am not expecting any fall off on the ones I wean this go around.

You and I are at about the same number in momma cows. 80 is a little over stocked for me right now until I get a new pasture more productive. I have cows at two friends places to ease the load.

I am trying to get 500 rolls of hay for myself this year. The bovines and hay can keep a person busy.

War Eagle!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea aint that the truth I typically bale about 450 rolls for my cows. I also bale around 1100 to 1200 to sale. Then on the side these last couple years I have been custom baling 500 for a neighbor. So between hay, cows, and school I stay pretty busy.


----------

